# Reaccuring dreams



## margi (Mar 16, 2007)

Lately I've been having a lot of dreams about my teeth falling out or being loose. I've had this dream 5 or 6 times in the last couple of months. The next morning I have to check my teeth and make sure they are all there because the dream is so vivid. Anyone know what this might mean? Anyone else having weird, reaccuring dreams?


----------



## Bliss (Mar 17, 2007)

I've had dreams about losing my teeth before. I hate those. I'm not sure what they mean though.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 18, 2007)

Since i'm a tarot reader I get all kinds of weirdo dreams usually messages. Anyway teeth falling out suddenly or all at once may symbolize fear of things that are beyond your control. You maybe dreaming of someone passing. Reaccuring dreams often indicate a warning to make you open your eyes.


----------



## margi (Mar 24, 2007)

I drove to Iowa last night in my dream on a roadtrip. We got lost and had to buy a map, but the map only had a few major roads on it, so we couldn't figure out how to get back on track. We ended up having to drive back and retrace our path until we got back to a road we recognized. I swear the dream was 15 hours long.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 25, 2007)

margi said:
			
		

> I drove to Iowa last night in my dream on a roadtrip. We got lost and had to buy a map, but the map only had a few major roads on it, so we couldn't figure out how to get back on track. We ended up having to drive back and retrace our path until we got back to a road we recognized. I swear the dream was 15 hours long.



The need to get back on track means you need to realize you can't always do the safe thing. Sometimes its good to be open to changes even if you think it will serve no purpose or your afraid. Embrace changes because you never know.


----------



## hippietoad (Apr 15, 2007)

Since we're talking weird dreams, here goes.
I have dreams nightly. Some off the wall, some just talking to family and friends. But the ones that I'm interested in knowing about are two from
my childhood. For years, while growing up, both these dreams reoccured
over and over. I dreamt that I was out on my roof, just standing there
with my arms extended. I would then lean forward and take off soaring
over the village. It really was a peaceful dream. Not like the other
where I knew I was in a large plane and it was exploding. I could see
metal and flames flying by. Probably the reason to this day I've never
gotten on a plane !


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 16, 2007)

OK, here's a good one. I drempt I was at a party after hours, everyone was crashed out f. (BTW- I am married, 40 & w/ 2 small kids so I have not been in this sort of a situation for MANY years). There were 2 love seat side by side, 1 had Nancy Reagan on it, the other had Johnny Depp dressed as a pirate on it. He was drunk & I sooooo could have taken advantage of him  :twisted: . I nestled in next to Nancy & she told me all about her vacation house which was carved into the side of a hill. You know, the kind w/ no windows cause it's under ground. She invited me to visit her there.

Have at that Pepper... LOL!


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh wow, i had a strange one last night!!!

First of all, i was living out of a motorhome. It was a friend and i planning to travel accross the country. I can't remember why, but we had a bunch of little kids we had to take with us. Not my kids or my friends kid. In fact, we didn't even know who these kids belonged to. They were loud and screaming and every stop we made we had to find a babysitter for them. 

We tried to calm them down by playing board games. We were playing monopoly, but for some reason none of the dice would work - they were all odd shapes. Like, they'd be round. Or else rather than having the usual number of dots, each side would have like 20 dots. There were hundreds of die, but each time I'd try to roll them i'd find something really, really wrong with them. It was really stressful. 

Then i got a phone call from my husband telling me he had tuberculosis and would be dying. But for some reason this wasn't upsetting to me. We just continued on our journey like nothing was wring.


----------



## copper (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a really weird, intricate dream last night.

It was a story. . . based on a book i believe. A book my subconscious invented. It was a bunch of people acting it out sort of. I was there, but i didn't know the story line. It felt real to me, like I was the only one who wasn't acting.

It was a mystery. Very complicated story line with adventure, distant islands, drama, rattle snakes and swimming pools. I wish i could remember more of the plot, although it probably wouldn't make any sense anyway. Towards the end, as things were wrapping up everything was so vivid. There were so many details - so many symbolic events that tied the whole story together. I remember one of the last things i remember before Lance's phone woke me up was a slow motion drop of sweat cascading down some dudes face in the staff room of the swimming pool and this was the final monumentous event that would tie the whole story together.


----------



## Mandy (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, you guys have some crazy dreams.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2007)

hippietoad said:
			
		

> Since we're talking weird dreams, here goes.
> I have dreams nightly. Some off the wall, some just talking to family and friends. But the ones that I'm interested in knowing about are two from
> my childhood. For years, while growing up, both these dreams reoccured
> over and over. I dreamt that I was out on my roof, just standing there
> ...


Flying signifies astral travel. You are probably gifted and don't even know it. The other flying dream is you being afraid of taking a big leap where you might get hurt. That could mean a relationship.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> OK, here's a good one. I drempt I was at a party after hours, everyone was crashed out f. (BTW- I am married, 40 & w/ 2 small kids so I have not been in this sort of a situation for MANY years). There were 2 love seat side by side, 1 had Nancy Reagan on it, the other had Johnny Depp dressed as a pirate on it. He was drunk & I sooooo could have taken advantage of him  :twisted: . I nestled in next to Nancy & she told me all about her vacation house which was carved into the side of a hill. You know, the kind w/ no windows cause it's under ground. She invited me to visit her there.
> 
> Have at that Pepper... LOL!


LOL your funny! This dream is telling you to get out of the house and maybe go have some fun (safe fun). I have two children as well so that tells me you barely have time sometimes to pamper yourself. Notice how your hubby and kids were not there?? Maybe start doing more things for you and like I said take care of you! Unleash that wild side!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cathy8 said:
			
		

> Oh wow, i had a strange one last night!!!
> 
> First of all, i was living out of a motorhome. It was a friend and i planning to travel accross the country. I can't remember why, but we had a bunch of little kids we had to take with us. Not my kids or my friends kid. In fact, we didn't even know who these kids belonged to. They were loud and screaming and every stop we made we had to find a babysitter for them.
> 
> ...



Ok the first dream: You are a researcher, someone who is always trying to figure something out when no one else can. You have an innate need to help no matter how difficult. I also get that your juggling too many things in your life. It may not feel that way but when your mind is everywhere so is your physical body.

Second dream: Your giving your husband life! They always say when you dream of someone passing your really giving them life!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 24, 2007)

copper said:
			
		

> I had a really weird, intricate dream last night.
> 
> It was a story. . . based on a book i believe. A book my subconscious invented. It was a bunch of people acting it out sort of. I was there, but i didn't know the story line. It felt real to me, like I was the only one who wasn't acting.
> 
> It was a mystery. Very complicated story line with adventure, distant islands, drama, rattle snakes and swimming pools. I wish i could remember more of the plot, although it probably wouldn't make any sense anyway. Towards the end, as things were wrapping up everything was so vivid. There were so many details - so many symbolic events that tied the whole story together. I remember one of the last things i remember before Lance's phone woke me up was a slow motion drop of sweat cascading down some dudes face in the staff room of the swimming pool and this was the final monumentous event that would tie the whole story together.



Start writing that book darling! You are very creative and your subconcious is telling you also!


----------



## hippietoad (May 6, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> hippietoad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good morning pepperi27 
I used to visit the James Vann Pragh site quite a bit. They had
a forum where one could tell about their dreams. You are the second
one to say that the flying could signify astral travel. One question...
What do you mean by gifted ? 
Thanks a bunch for replying,
Dawn


----------



## apple (May 10, 2007)

Last night i had one where my dog was kidnapped and i eventually found her in a parking lot. She was limping and had been hurt. My dog is like my child, so it stressed me out so much to worry about her while she was missing and to see her hurt, I woke up sick to my stomach.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 10, 2007)

Well it may sound funny to some but some people can astral travel most do it when they're dreaming. That is when i'm able to do it. So you may have a natural gift.




			
				hippietoad said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pepperi27 (May 10, 2007)

apple said:
			
		

> Last night i had one where my dog was kidnapped and i eventually found her in a parking lot. She was limping and had been hurt. My dog is like my child, so it stressed me out so much to worry about her while she was missing and to see her hurt, I woke up sick to my stomach.



I just got a dog myself a few weeks ago and cant imagine my life without now. Your dream sounds like a warning to becareful of what he's eating or possibly being able to run away and get hurt. God Forbid


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2007)

aaaah,





> .......maybe go have some fun (safe fun).


Meaning Nancy Reagan kida fun & not Jonny Depp kida fun... too funny!


----------

